# Xenith Elite vs. Xenith Pro Di2



## Bozworth (Nov 23, 2011)

My price range is in between these two bikes, and I'm leaning towards the Elite. The Elite is 1.25 pounds lighter, nicer brakes, crankset, and wheelset, and full SRAM Red ain't too shabby. I've played around with the Di2 and its cool but I'm not in love with it. Maybe its just the ugly black box on the bottom of the frame or the fact that I have to plug my bike in, it just seems weird. I'm sure one day I'll have an electronic shifting bike but I'm thinking the tech is a bit unrefined. Please let me know if you agree or disagree with my thinking...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

go with Red equipped bike, as they are same frame; and pick the one you like the looks the best, as long as this frame fits you. they are great riding bikes!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FWIW, I agree. While I think Di2 has potential, it needs time in the market to be refined, and I don't want to play guinea pig. By the time product refinement peaks, Di2 (or similar) will probably operate (and look) better, be cheaper and be made available on more bikes (trickle down).


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

The frame and fork are different so keep that in mind too. I'm planning on getting the Elite for a new race bike this year.


----------



## lazinskm (Nov 14, 2002)

*It's the wheels man*

I having been making the same comparison, the frames are little different (100g) and a little more comfortable ride might actually be nicer, but I am not sold on the DI2, and mainly those wheels are throw away on the Pro, the AC 420's are great wheels.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

lazinskm said:


> the AC 420's are great wheels.


Never used AC wheels before. What do you like about them?


----------



## lazinskm (Nov 14, 2002)

The wheels are super light and spin up great- I feel that they roll better than Mavics or Eastons (sorry can't compare them to Zipps). At 1500g for AL wheels they are light as well (I ride the 350's now which are 1400g.). Much better wheelset than what comes on the Pros.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

^ Thanks. I'll post pics once I get the bike - still going to be a few weeks though.


----------



## Bozworth (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if the new 2012 SRAM Red group will show up on a Jamis Elite (or other Jamis) any time during 2012?


----------



## The Glass In Your Tire (Feb 10, 2012)

Go with the Elite, you won't regret it.
I rode the 2011 Xenith team Di2 for a year now i'm on the Elite. Di2 is neat and a good conversation starter but compared to the SRAM Red, that's about it. With the Elite you're getting a stiffer frame, lighter group, and the fantastic American Classic wheels.


----------



## Bozworth (Nov 23, 2011)

For 2012 at least, both the Xenith Elite and the Xenith Team Di2 have the same high-modulus carbon fiber frame. They also have the same American Classic 420 Aero 3 wheelset. 

So it really comes down to the component group preference, Shimano Di2 vs. Sram Red 2011. Unfortunately the new Sram Red 2012 won't be showing up on Jamis bikes until next model year.


----------



## Fayetteville Rider (May 6, 2010)

I have a Xenith Elite with Red and really like it. It leaps up the hills and speeds down them. I agree it makes sense to wait a couple years on new technology like Di2. The Red group took a little while getting used to since I transitioned from Ultegra, but I am very happy with the Jamis Xenith Elite.


----------

